# Overseeding: Birds devouring grass seed



## rickta24 (May 10, 2018)

It's that time of year when everyone in Arizona is overseeding their lawn. Curious if anyone knows the best way to keep birds from devouring all the grass seed. As soon as one scalps their lawn, every dove in the valley flocks to the nearest fence/power line in anticipation of the glorious bounty of seed about to be thrown down before them.

Back when I added Bermuda seed to my lawn this past spring, tisk tisk I know, it was a Scott's variety coated with a fungicide/herbicide. Not a single bird showed up. This leads me to believe there's got to be an herbicide that would be effective for deterring birds but harmless to the PRG.

Bird netting does not seem like a feasible option either.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Shotgun.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

A BB gun is subtle and a lot of fun. Of course not as effective as a shotgun, as Movingshrub suggested.

Pew-pew.


----------

